# Description of Ne



## MilkyWay132 (Jul 15, 2010)

So, I've been reading how Lenore Thompson defines Ne. One of the definitions is this:

"Extraverted Intuition (Ne) is orientation by what is outside the box and how it could change the way people are thinking if the box were expanded.

"The box" means the context that governs the way people are giving meaning to objects of attention. Going "outside the box" means broadening the context: exploring or including things that are outside the currently accepted definitions and assumptions.

Some examples: How would the restaurant industry change if really good, healthy food became available very cheaply? How would physics change if the speed of light were a constant in every reference frame? How would our culture change if we had portable phones that we could carry with us everywhere, instead of having each phone tied to a specific location? How would this organization change if we brought in my friend Terry? Terry brings a peculiar focus on the bottom line: that will alienate some people and endear him to others, likely causing various relationships and alliances to shift."

So, basically it's about positive possibilities for change. It's about seeing how things can be changed for the better, how they can be improved. Of course, you will meet bumps on the road, but Ne is fascinated by the unknown so it is willing to take risks. People who haven't developed Ne can be bothered by all the possibilities Ne offers. Instead of seeing positive possibilities for change, they will see negative ones---how things won't get better, but _worse. 

_An example of positive Ne would be this: What if we used fuel efficient electric cars instead of gaz guzzlers? The environment would be more healthy and people would be less likely to get breathing problems such as asthma. Rates of cancer would surely lower as well. It would also help the economy because people wouldn't need as much gas, which would mean that we wouldn't have to worry about gas prices as much as we do in the moment. Furthermore, they are smaller than the cars we currently have which would mean that the roads would be less crowded. The roads being less crowded would lead to less traffic.

And this is more negative Ne: What if there was a third world war? Maybe if this happened, it would be because another rivaling country attacked the United States. Perhaps they would be angry because we borrowed so much of their oil. Then the United States would be enslaved by this country. Perhaps it would become a dictatorship. 

Here is another example:

Positive Ne: If I had a dog it would be a wonderful thing. He/she would be loyal to me and be there for me. It would be like having a bestfriend. I could take him/her to the park, seeing how he/she gets along with the other dogs. The dog might get in a couple fights here and there, but I'm sure he/she will end up befriending some dogs along the way anyway. I could even befriend some other dog lovers--we would bond over our love for dogs.

Negative Ne: But having a dog could have consequences. As acknowledged, he/she could get into fights. He/she could become injured because of this, and then would have to be taken to the veterianarian. And if the dog was bit by another dog, he/she could catch rabies. What then? And if the dog is not disciplined enough, he/she could end up peeing all over the house. And how would you deal with all that poop in the yard? Would you be willing to clean all that up? Do you have what it takes to care for the dog? Can you even afford to take care of the dog? If you didn't have enough money for dog food, and instead fed him/her human food, it would be unhealthy for the dog and perhaps get ill.

Positive Ne would note that if the dog was big, he/she wouldn't be injured easily. Ne would then perhaps say that rabies could be treated, and even then the chances of the dog getting rabies are low. Also, it would note that if the dog was already potty-trained as a puppy or was domesticated, you wouldn't need to worry about him/her peeing around the house. The positive Ne would then be reminded of friends they could gain from sharing love for dogs. So then, if the person could not afford dog food, he/she could possibly borrow some from another person.

I'm going on a tangent, but I hope these examples make sense.


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

MilkyWay132 said:


> So, basically it's about positive possibilities for change. It's about seeing how things can be changed for the better, how they can be improved. Of course, you will meet bumps on the road, but Ne is fascinated by the unknown so it is willing to take risks. People who haven't developed Ne can be bothered by all the possibilities Ne offers. Instead of seeing positive possibilities for change, they will see negative ones---how things won't get better, but _worse.
> _


This is closely related to Jungian Abstraction and participation mystique which distinguishes differentiated or "pure" functions as that which are not tinged or conflated with the other functions. That is, Ne + positive/negative is Ne + F and so its not the pure Ne that you'd see in say an ENTP or ENFP (these guys can turn on a faucet of ideas without applying judgment). The reason why ISJs get the Ne negative-slap is precisely this reason (it's the most unconscious and undifferentiated). Attempting to use it (or any inferior or shadow function) will generally carry as baggage elements of some other function. e.g. When Ti dom tries to use Fe, it does not come across as genuine in the sense that Ti will not accept contradictory evidence despite what was stated by the other party as values or opinions. It will go to the ends of the earth (in the mind at least) to disprove the notion.


----------



## MilkyWay132 (Jul 15, 2010)

I think when I mentioned the "negative" Ne, I was actually talking about Ne tinged by Si.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

MilkyWay132 said:


> Positive Ne would note that if the dog was big, it wouldn't be injured easily. Ne would then perhaps say that rabies could be treated, and even then the chances of the dog getting rabies are low. Also, it would note that if the dog was already potty-trained as a puppy or was domesticated, you wouldn't need to worry about it peeing around the house. The positive Ne would then be reminded of friends they could gain from sharing love for dogs. So then, if the person could not afford dog food, he/she could possibly borrow some from another dog owner.


I think that the minute someone starts putting if/else/then/therefore to any sort of tangent Ne creates, then they're employing Ti in conjunction with it. 

I wonder what it would be like for Ne/Fi --- if it would be different at all.


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

@*MilkyWay132 *

My argument is that pure Ne would neither be positive or negative in the sense that the user would not let the chain of possibilities be influenced by intermediate judgments. e.g. 

Crude example:
tinged Ne: house->fly->airplane [enter fear of heights F] -> groundhog -> burrow
pure(r) Ne: ...airplane -> vacation -> Europe -> villa


----------



## MilkyWay132 (Jul 15, 2010)

So dom Ne is more neutral, a lot of it sounds like associative thinking; except value judgements aren't applied to those associations, right? I'm reminded of word association games, where you find a word that is related to all the other words.


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

It's seeing the next step by definition of perception without establishing the relationship or assigning a value to it. Once the Ne chain stops however, some judging function can take over and explain how it made sense. The example that I gave is "crude" in the sense my own Ne is not differentiated and so it wouldn't hold up to a litmus test.


----------



## entpIdeas (Jun 6, 2011)

Looking at the post by @MilkyWay132 re. pos and neg examples of Ne, and I understand it's more an example than a characteristic, but I'm thinking positive Ne dominants tend to see things in a harmonious way, for instance to expound on the original example - all the positives associated with pet ownership would befor used upon as is the natural and harmonious balance in life, not the diseased. so while there would be some less than optimal situations, they would be the exception to the norm of harmony and order. I'm not too sure if I'm being clear, but a dog will be loyal "always" will give joy always to a lover of dogs, but will only crap on the lawn for five minutes out of the day.The potential exists for him to become diseased or bitten, but with proper precautions and training unlikely, again, another exception. I think Ne always looks toward promise, not while disregarding barriers, but continuing to focus while incorporating solutions to them. 

yes, seeing potential is exactly positive Ne.


----------



## MilkyWay132 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes, that is it. Ne is all about potential.


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

I like "potential" too. I see it like water filling up the space or shape surrounding the idea / object.


----------



## saffron (Jan 30, 2011)

Jawz said:


> I think that the minute someone starts putting if/else/then/therefore to any sort of tangent Ne creates, then they're employing Ti in conjunction with it.
> 
> I wonder what it would be like for Ne/Fi --- if it would be different at all.


It's really either they're employing Ti/Fe or Fi/Te. Both can deal with if/else/then/therefore, but they may come to different conclusions, or not depending on the ENxP.


----------



## Yomotsu Risouka (May 11, 2012)

Description of Ne?

Ne. Closely related to Ni. Knights who say Ni desire shrubberies. Shrubberies are trimmed with pruning shears. Pruning? Prunes. Almonds are in the same genus as prunes. Almonds go on hot fudge sundaes.

Ne is like a hot fudge sundae: sometimes warm, sometimes cold, and always delicious.


----------

